# Real Estate/Land transfers



## ondiondi (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello, I inherited land from my grandfather in Zhongshan, Sanxiang town. I have no idea how to transfer over this deed or even if its worth doing. Does anyone have any idea about this type of transaction? Could someone help my find a Realtor or lawyer that has experience in this?
Thank you


----------

